# Golden Retriever in Chesterfield, VA needs your help!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you contacted any of the rescues to see if they could in some way help?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Call these GR Rescues right away!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VIRGINIA

GRREAT, Inc
Territory Serviced: Maryland, Northern Virginia, District of Columbia, Delaware, parts of Pennsylvania and West Virginia 
Southeastern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. (SEVA GRREAT)
Territory Serviced: Southeastern Virginia, (From Richmond to the North Carolina border)


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i have done transports before and i can do (i usually do) from around north of baltimore to Princeton, n.j. or in that area. i can do transports now because i'm finished teaching this summer and have already take my vaca... so let me know if you get transport together...

beth, moose and angel


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I'm going to Maine from NJ early on the 22nd of Aug. So Boston is on the way....


----------

